# Werbt ein Freund



## DoGu09 (18. November 2013)

Ich Suche jemanden den ich Werben kann. Ich würde gerne auf dem Server Blackmoore starten. Aber Dank CRZ dürfte das zusammenspielen dann auch möglich sein wenn du auf einen anderen Server starten willst.
Taschen und Startgold könnte ich aber nur auf Blackmoore stellen.


----------



## DoGu09 (28. November 2013)

Suche immernoch einen zum Werben. Am besten Blackmoore Ally. Aber durch CRZ dürfte es kein problem sein wenn du auf einen anderen server spielen willst.
Ich würde vielleicht auch die Starteredition bezahlen.


----------



## DoGu09 (30. November 2013)

immer noch frei


----------



## DoGu09 (8. Dezember 2013)

noch aktuell


----------

